# Don't ever listen to WikiAnswers about cubes



## dPod121 (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't ever listen to WikiAnswers about cubes. They have no idea what they are talking about.







:fp Fail. :fp


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

k.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 30, 2011)

I asked for a G-Perm algorithm on something(might've been WikiAnswers) and it gave me a link to an LBL Guide.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2011)

Erno probably answered it.


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Erno probably answered it.



lol


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 31, 2011)

Would you ever honestly expect an answers site like that to be reliable?


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 31, 2011)

nope, but I thought it was funny and something worth sharing for lulz


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 31, 2011)

well, if they mean reliable as "it won't break for a while", then it's technically true because you would never use it


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 31, 2011)

This is also lol.

EDIT: and this.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 31, 2011)

WikiAnswers: Right about everything, except what you know they're wrong about.


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 31, 2011)

I lol'd...many times.

You see, it's funny 'cause I'm a WikiAnswers Supervisor and Vandal Patrol.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> EDIT: and this.



Starts reading, hmm not so bad. Then lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

WikiAnswers are obviously an organisation out to get you, and not made up of anonymous individuals.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2011)

dPod121 said:


> Don't ever listen to WikiAnswers about cubes. They have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> :fp Fail. :fp


 
:fp to you too, sir. 

The question asked about a 4x4 *Rubik's* cube
The Answer was pretty much correct.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2011)

Edward said:


> :fp to you too, sir.
> 
> The question asked about a 4x4 *Rubik's* cube
> The Answer was pretty much correct.


 
That's what I first thought, but it also denies _knock off_ versions.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> That's what I first thought, but it also denies _knock off_ versions.


 
Knock off 4x4, as in: Bad turning, copied mech, ect. Probably from around the time Rubik's first started making 4x4s.


----------



## splinteh (Jan 31, 2011)

Everything on the Internet is true son.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 31, 2011)

Edward said:


> Knock off 4x4, as in: Bad turning, copied mech, ect. Probably from around the time Rubik's first started making 4x4s.


 
I think what HE means by "knock off", is anything other than the original Rubik's.


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 31, 2011)

The question makes me laugh....

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_did_erno_rubik_call_the_rubiks_cube_the_rubiks_cube


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2011)

The answer makes me laugh…

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_did_Erno_Rubik_invent_the_Rubik%27s_Cube


----------



## EricReese (Jan 31, 2011)

Did this really warrant an entire thread? I would have rather seen this put in Non cubers say the darndest things then see a whole thread devoted to this..


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 1, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Did this really warrant an entire thread? I would have rather seen this put in Non cubers say the darndest things then see a whole thread devoted to this..



Ah well, everyone can't please everyone all the time!

ZOMG it just struck me -- mibbe we are running out of threads!!!!


----------



## Magix (Feb 1, 2011)

EricReese is absolutely right, we should close down all subforums and threads except one, after all, it's possible to discuss everything in that one thread.
So what's the point of creating new threads, right.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 1, 2011)

when you search for something you read yesterday, you'd try to read whole thread containing thousands of pages? and what if there are two or more ongoing discusions?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

my sig said:


> *eroobics cube*



:fp


----------



## ianography (Feb 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> :fp


 
last answer was a fail.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Erno probably answered it.


 I met erno myself, he uses an A5 i believe.


----------

